# Yearling Photos



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow she has filled out nicely


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow Rodeo's yearling shot makes me feel better about how Billy looks at the moment... I thought Billy was bum high


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Awww...I miss having a gangly youngster...can't wait to raise one again at some point; the transformations are always amazing, especially from yearling to two year old!!! And then again from 3 to 5 year old, there some pretty decent changes in that time frame as well.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't have any really recent confo. pics, but you get the idea. 










Eeeek! Look at that neck!!








And not too long afterward. He was just hitting two here, but already there was a big improvement.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> wow she has filled out nicely


Thanks! He really is!



Kayty said:


> Wow Rodeo's yearling shot makes me feel better about how Billy looks at the moment... I thought Billy was bum high


I think Billy is going to level out just fine! But yeah, haha, Rodeo sure was butt high in those pics, he still is, but no where near as bad as he used to be!



mom2pride said:


> Awww...I miss having a gangly youngster...can't wait to raise one again at some point; the transformations are always amazing, especially from yearling to two year old!!! And then again from 3 to 5 year old, there some pretty decent changes in that time frame as well.


I really cant believe the change already!! Your definitely right about the transformations though! I cant even imagine what he'll look like here in2-3years!



grayshell38 said:


> I don't have any really recent confo. pics, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! Thats amazing! Amazing transformation! Stunning now!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Awh... He's such a cutie.. I've been Rodeofied ... I'd love to have a horse that looks like him!  aha


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Evansk said:


> Awh... He's such a cutie.. I've been Rodeofied ... I'd love to have a horse that looks like him!  aha



Hahah....hes just Rodeoific!!! LOL.....thank you


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

**picture heavy!* bella from 3months to 7years*

here is my sweet girl's complete transformation. silly little filly into a beautiful horse. 
pictures in order from... 
*1.* 3 months
*2.* 6 months
*3-4.* yearling
*5-6.* 2 years
*7-8.* 5 years [almost 6]
*9-10.* 7 years [almost 8]


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

*one more.. just because she looks so cute..*

not me on her.. just a friend helping me out while i am in germany.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

mlouati1389 said:


> here is my sweet girl's complete transformation. silly little filly into a beautiful horse.
> pictures in order from...
> *1.* 3 months
> *2.* 6 months
> ...





mlouati1389 said:


> not me on her.. just a friend helping me out while i am in germany.




Wow! She sure did go through a little bit of an awkward stage didnt she? She looks fantastic now though! Very pretty mare


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

hah yes she sure did. but thank you!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

mlouati1389 said:


> hah yes she sure did. but thank you!


I will say though, that she doesnt seem to look anywhere as goofy as my horse did under just a year ago


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

he was not goofy looking! big butts show character.. so he just had a lot of character!..  lol bella never had much of a bum. just a big head. takes after her momma. she is a standardbred.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

mlouati1389 said:


> he was not goofy looking! big butts show character.. so he just had a lot of character!..  lol bella never had much of a bum. just a big head. takes after her momma. she is a standardbred.


Haha, his butt looks like it was a good 4+in taller than the rest of him! Now it at least somewhat looks like it fits together, lol.....he has a HUGE head in some pics, but overall his head is pretty small. I actually just had the halter that I bought him in the other day, and it fits him tighter, but it still fits him, and that was about a year ago


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

here is one more i just scanned. another of her as a yearling, right before she turned 2 years. she had a bit of a lady lump..  i think they all look silly at this age.. lol i wouldve never expected her to grow into the horse she is today. she exceeded my expectations. her conformation may not be perfect, but to me.. she is perfect with all her flaws. your boy is gorgeous as well. you are very lucky!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

mlouati1389 said:


> here is one more i just scanned. another of her as a yearling, right before she turned 2 years. she had a bit of a lady lump..  i think they all look silly at this age.. lol i wouldve never expected her to grow into the horse she is today. she exceeded my expectations. her conformation may not be perfect, but to me.. she is perfect with all her flaws. your boy is gorgeous as well. you are very lucky!



Awww shes adorable though! Im hoping that he turns out pretty decent, from the photos Ive seen of both his sire and dam, and then Ive seen his full brother in person and they all look pretty decent. Not that that means anything of course. You said that she is a STB?


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

yep. her ma was a retired racer. and her dad was a grade paint. nothing special about either of them.. but bella was the cutest little thing i ever laid my eyes on. so i had to have her..  and the condition they lived in was not the greatest.. bella had thrush so bad that she had no frogs. i had to medicate, gauze, and tape all 4 hooves starting the day that i brought her home at 3 months.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

mlouati1389 said:


> yep. her ma was a retired racer. and her dad was a grade paint. nothing special about either of them.. but bella was the cutest little thing i ever laid my eyes on. so i had to have her..  and the condition they lived in was not the greatest.. bella had thrush so bad that she had no frogs. i had to medicate, gauze, and tape all 4 hooves starting the day that i brought her home at 3 months.


Oh wow...thrush in all four at only 3months huh! Wow!

I actually was just doing some research on Rodeo's sire, and his half siblings. Rodeo is 1/2 Paint, 1/2 TB. His sire is Timeraker, who is by Gilded Time. His half sister, Batesburg was still racing as of Sept 2011. Here is a link to that race, she ended up placing 2nd and winning $7,600. http://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-racing/race/USA/HOO/2011/9/27/7/race-7

Obviously thats nothing in the racing world, lol, but I think its pretty impressive considering Rodeo is mine


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

hey, we all have to be proud of our babies! i think thats pretty awesome. id be proud too  i dont know anything about bella's mom. except her name is rip roaring rachel. or something like that. idk if she was any good. i wish i could find something out on her. but i do know that bella is reallll fast. she is very competitive. so she mustve gotten that from her mom. once a horse starts galloping, bella finds it necessary to gallop as fast as she can until the horse is a spec in the dust.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

mlouati1389 said:


> hey, we all have to be proud of our babies! i think thats pretty awesome. id be proud too  i dont know anything about bella's mom. except her name is rip roaring rachel. or something like that. idk if she was any good. i wish i could find something out on her. but i do know that bella is reallll fast. she is very competitive. so she mustve gotten that from her mom. once a horse starts galloping, bella finds it necessary to gallop as fast as she can until the horse is a spec in the dust.


Some horses are easy to find info on, and others are just about impossible!! Thats too funny though! Maybe she thinks she is a real racer! lol....thats awesome though!!

Heres a video of Rodeo's grandsire(grandfather) winning the Breeders Cup Juvenile back in 1992. Pretty impressive race, I think, but than again, I am biased. 





That would be neat to really try to study into Bella's pedigree though! I think its fun, and really interesting!


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

well.. lol i seriously doubt anyone in bella's pedigree won any races!! that was a great race. it was real close! you may be biased, but you have a right to be. and i have no idea how to find out a horses pedigree.. lol i know her name is rip roaring rachel. but i dont know how rachel is spelled.. maybe rachel or racheal? i think the first.. idkkk.. and her dad wasnt registered; he was just plain ole' chief. so id just learn about her mom. but that would be pretty neat to find out. can you tell me how i could maybe start? she was located in greenbush, me. thats all the info i got on her though. and im sorry, i kind of hijacked the thread.. lol when i get talking about bella, i just cant seem to stop. that horse is my world.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

mlouati1389 said:


> well.. lol i seriously doubt anyone in bella's pedigree won any races!! that was a great race. it was real close! you may be biased, but you have a right to be. and i have no idea how to find out a horses pedigree.. lol i know her name is rip roaring rachel. but i dont know how rachel is spelled.. maybe rachel or racheal? i think the first.. idkkk.. and her dad wasnt registered; he was just plain ole' chief. so id just learn about her mom. but that would be pretty neat to find out. can you tell me how i could maybe start? she was located in greenbush, me. thats all the info i got on her though. and im sorry, i kind of hijacked the thread.. lol when i get talking about bella, i just cant seem to stop. that horse is my world.


Oh your fine, lol.....I feel the same way about Rodeo so no worries 

As for finding info on her pedigree, Im not sure to be honest. Obvioulsy it helps if you know a few names in her lines, sire, dam, grandsire, granddam, ect, ect. I know what helped me is that before I even thought about getting Rodeo, my main horse addiction was looking up bloodlines of TB's, just loved it. I would go and try to find a STB racing site, like for me and looking up TB lines, bloodhorse.com helps me a lot. There is allbreedpedigree.com that may help you as well, but besides that Im not sure, maybe someone on here that knows a little bit more on STB lines can help


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What a transformation!

I wish I had yearling pictures of Sky.. I bet his mane was a big ol mohawk


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

ah, i think maybe she might've lied to me about her being registered. i cannot find a single horse named rip roaring rachel, or any other varieties of spelling. its ok. all i need to know about is bella i suppose.  thank you for the talk! it was very fun. but i am heading to bed. goodnight


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

yeaa she changed a lot lol  @sky


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

mlouati1389 said:


> ah, i think maybe she might've lied to me about her being registered. i cannot find a single horse named rip roaring rachel, or any other varieties of spelling. its ok. all i need to know about is bella i suppose.  thank you for the talk! it was very fun. but i am heading to bed. goodnight


LOL, cant ride papers anyways!! I think she matured very nicely though! Nice talking to you too


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rodeo has started growing into his butt!  I've always stalked him haha, he's adorable! I love seeing the pictures over the months and years as they grow


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

amp23 said:


> Rodeo has started growing into his butt!  I've always stalked him haha, he's adorable! I love seeing the pictures over the months and years as they grow


Haha he is! Hes really trying to grow into his butt! lol Thank you though! But yeah, its really interesting the change! Almost doesnt seem possible!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Haha he is! Hes really trying to grow into his butt! lol Thank you though! But yeah, its really interesting the change! Almost doesnt seem possible!


I know, I wish I had baby pictures of my boy to see what he looked like! He was 14 when I got him though and the previous owners had no old pictures or anything :/


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

amp23 said:


> I know, I wish I had baby pictures of my boy to see what he looked like! He was 14 when I got him though and the previous owners had no old pictures or anything :/


Haha I bet it would be unbelievable! Its funny though, I was jut talking to a friend at how everyone thinks how cute foals are, and how we want one, ect, ect, and now that we do, we just want them to grow up already! lol

I know most people suggest not getting a foal, for many obvious reasons, but Ive had a blast with the time Ive owned Rodeo! He really is a complete clown!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Haha I bet it would be unbelievable! Its funny though, I was jut talking to a friend at how everyone thinks how cute foals are, and how we want one, ect, ect, and now that we do, we just want them to grow up already! lol
> 
> I know most people suggest not getting a foal, for many obvious reasons, but Ive had a blast with the time Ive owned Rodeo! He really is a complete clown!!


Hunter is such a teddy bear right now but has an attitude if he wants to haha. I wish I could've seen him as a baby! But considering we're almost the exact same age... That would've been kinda hard lol. I could see the positives and negatives of having a foal, and I know I couldn't deal with one anytime soon.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

amp23 said:


> Hunter is such a teddy bear right now but has an attitude if he wants to haha. I wish I could've seen him as a baby! But considering we're almost the exact same age... That would've been kinda hard lol. I could see the positives and negatives of having a foal, and I know I couldn't deal with one anytime soon.


Hahaha!! Thats too funny, yeah I guess it would have been kind of hard to have seen him as a baby then! lol There are def positives and negatives of having a baby!! Honestly, for the first few months I was almost regretting it, but now, theres just no turning back! haha

For me, the saying that "animals are just like their owners" really could be true enough! Not only is Rodeo stubborn, and hard headed, but hes really really goofy! Growing up though, hes not looking as goofy! lol, his look matched him perfectly when I took the first pic! lol


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Hahaha!! Thats too funny, yeah I guess it would have been kind of hard to have seen him as a baby then! lol There are def positives and negatives of having a baby!! Honestly, for the first few months I was almost regretting it, but now, theres just no turning back! haha
> 
> For me, the saying that "animals are just like their owners" really could be true enough! Not only is Rodeo stubborn, and hard headed, but hes really really goofy! Growing up though, hes not looking as goofy! lol, his look matched him perfectly when I took the first pic! lol


I guess that saying kinda works with me too... Usually laid back but I'll stand up for myself if needed and can have an attitude sometimes  we used to match, too, when I had blonde hair..


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks likes amp23 has also been Rodeofied.. haha its spreading like a virus.. now.. its time to post some more Rodeo pictures


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

OK.. These are the best photos I could find while Im at work.. 

1. Mesa as a Foal
2. 6-8 Months of Age..
3. Yealring
4. Three Year old  <-- Extremely bad photo.. haha WAY to much sun light :lol:

I'll find better pictures and maybe post again


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Evansk, she's adorable


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

amp23 said:


> Evansk, she's adorable


 
He's actually a gelding :lol: He's a cutie.. but I tell yah he's a big pain in the butt >.< and lazy, but I loves him.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Whoops haha sorry.. I understand the lazy and pain in the butt, my horse is too


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Yep, arent they all? Well.. a pain in the butt not lazy


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sure are... Because they know they can get away with it and we'll still love them!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Evansk said:


> OK.. These are the best photos I could find while Im at work..
> 
> 1. Mesa as a Foal
> 2. 6-8 Months of Age..
> ...


Wow! He was cute all the way around! lol....did he go through a real awkward stage growing up? From the yearling pic, he looks pretty good, and level! lol


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Wow! He was cute all the way around! lol....did he go through a real awkward stage growing up? From the yearling pic, he looks pretty good, and level! lol


 
O did he ever! He looked like a lanky lil moose calf in the winter when he was a yearling. And in the spring time he had wild mohawk thing going on with a small head. I have more yearling pictures on my laptop at home I'll post some of his yearling phase haha I'm sure glad he grew out of that!

You can't see it but he has a lil itty bitty belly spot too..


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Evansk said:


> O did he ever! He looked like a lanky lil moose calf in the winter when he was a yearling. And in the spring time he had wild mohawk thing going on with a small head. I have more yearling pictures on my laptop at home I'll post some of his yearling phase haha I'm sure glad he grew out of that!
> 
> You can't see it but he has a lil itty bitty belly spot too..


Hahaha a moose calf, lol, thats too funny! Rodeo had the mohawk thing going on back in his ad photos....heres one 









Gosh, dont know what I saw in him from his ad pics! lol And then he had the mohawk again when I brought him home because his breeder trimmed his mane up to make him look nice for when I went to pick him up. Look forward to seeing those moose calf photos! lol


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

So I heard you like Mooses? Haha Well.. as you can tell Looks much like a moose calf, notice the big cheek area and the small nose? And the nice round back end? And the awkward legs? 

Haha should have named him Moose.. instead of Mesa :lol: 

And rodeo totally rocked that mohawk!  He's such a cutie


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Evansk said:


> So I heard you like Mooses? Haha Well.. as you can tell Looks much like a moose calf, notice the big cheek area and the small nose? And the nice round back end? And the awkward legs?
> 
> Haha should have named him Moose.. instead of Mesa :lol:
> 
> And rodeo totally rocked that mohawk!  He's such a cutie


Hahah thats too funny! Moose would have been an awesome name for him! I knew a horse named Moose actually lol!!

Haha, yeah he reminded me of a potbellied pig back then!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

mlouati1389 said:


> well.. lol i seriously doubt anyone in bella's pedigree won any races!! that was a great race. it was real close! you may be biased, but you have a right to be. and i have no idea how to find out a horses pedigree.. lol i know her name is rip roaring rachel. but i dont know how rachel is spelled.. maybe rachel or racheal? i think the first.. idkkk.. and her dad wasnt registered; he was just plain ole' chief. so id just learn about her mom. but that would be pretty neat to find out. can you tell me how i could maybe start? she was located in greenbush, me. thats all the info i got on her though. and im sorry, i kind of hijacked the thread.. lol when i get talking about bella, i just cant seem to stop. that horse is my world.


Hey im not sure if this is Racheal but here  
Horse Profile
Standardbred Pedigree
I hope this helps even a little bit 
I tried to find things fro you 

If anyone has any horses they want me to look up of any breed let me know i will try my best


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh bother they didnt work..  Ill print screen them!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Heres what i found - not a whole lot but its alot to some people - any info is good right? lol


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

thats her!! i looked on allbreedspedigree.com and they didnt have her in the system  thats amazing. thank you so much for finding her. camtastic is bella's granddad and he was freakin' amazing!! i dont know much about racing, but 1:49 for a mile run seems real fast... lol


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

mlouati1389 said:


> thats her!! i looked on allbreedspedigree.com and they didnt have her in the system  thats amazing. thank you so much for finding her. camtastic is bella's granddad and he was freakin' amazing!! i dont know much about racing, but 1:49 for a mile run seems real fast... lol


 Your so welcome  I love looking up pedigrees - sorry i couldnt find more!! But i will try!!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Some info on her relly's: 
Camtastic (click on the (?) at the top where his name is the title of the page -for info)Camtastic Standardbred
Cam Fellaclick on the (?) at the top where his name is the title of the page -for info AND on the little horse button next to that should show a pic of him if you click) Cam Fella Standardbred
Lushkara: Lushkara Standardbred 

Just keep clicking on horses in the pedgirees  The ones with the * mean they either have pic or info 

Pic of relatives of Camtastic: Camtastic Standardbred

Hope this helps!!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hmm Camtastics relly pics link didnt work.. ill print screen how to find it XD


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Here you go  Good luck!!


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you so much for all your help. i really appreciate it. i have been wondering about bella's history since i got her! i just never knew how to go about finding it out.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Your welcome  I had fun doing it


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

youd think that with the wins camtastic had/the amount of money he won, it would be easier to find photos of him. but all i can seem to find on google are pictures of his foals. :/


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah its a shame


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Cam Fella - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Cam Fella info
Breeders Crown Winners - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - if you search for Camtastic it shows some races he won or something  - its in 1988 and 1987


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

http://staplhorse.tripod.com/overview.html Camtastic is on this page too - not much info but still - hes just over half way down - the big purple thing


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Cam Fella GOOD page on cam fella!!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

*Back On Topic..*

Here are some more Yearling photos. Telling yah he grew like a weed!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Evansk said:


> Here are some more Yearling photos. Telling yah he grew like a weed!


Oh haha....I def see the moose resemblance now! lol

Rodeo might have a chance lol


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Oh haha....I def see the moose resemblance now! lol
> 
> Rodeo might have a chance lol



I think he does! Mesa is still growing into his head.. I hope he does  

Heres him from last year.




































Can you see his belly spot


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Evansk said:


> I think he does! Mesa is still growing into his head.. I hope he does
> 
> Heres him from last year.
> 
> ...



He looks great now, and in these pics though! Doesnt look awkward or anything, I think hes a really nice looking horse! Haha, love his belly spot!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Yah, he's really lazy though, but he was soo easy to train. Right now his head looks massive with all the winter fuzz. I think its time for you to past some more pictures of Rodeo  *hint*


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Evansk said:


> Yah, he's really lazy though, but he was soo easy to train. Right now his head looks massive with all the winter fuzz. I think its time for you to past some more pictures of Rodeo  *hint*


Haha I need to go and take some more....I will def next time I am out, he is officially 22months old tomorrow!

As for photos right now, here are a few from quite a few months ago


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

I love that lil patch his has on his cheek!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Evansk said:


> I love that lil patch his has on his cheek!


So do I!!! He has a bird/plane, and a dolphin on his side! lol










Dont know if you can see it or not....but heres a pic


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

One makes me think of a dinosaur and a whale.. hahah But i may just be seeing things


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Evansk said:


> One makes me think of a dinosaur and a whale.. hahah But i may just be seeing things


Haha, no I can totally see a dino and a whale too! lol


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

my horse as a 2year old!!
and.........
at 6years old


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Not that mine is done growing, but any excuse to share photo's of my yearling!

3 Months

















8 Months

















11 Months









And now, at nearly 16 months and closely resembling some kind of camel baby - all of these growth spurts are keeping me very amused!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

^^LOL, a camel baby! Hahha, we've already had pics of a moose calf on here ****


----------

